# Too many notes?



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wouldn't stop taking them altogether. Just try to write down main points and summarize long concepts.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the same problem. Sometimes it's helpful, and other times it just ends up adding extra stress and is a waste of time. I definitely wouldn't suggest not taking notes at all, but just tone it down a bit. If there is a concept that you already feel fairly confident on, don't take notes, and focus your energy on the more difficult stuff.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It depends on the type of class you're taking. Generally though I never really relied on notes. I often took them but never bothered to read them again. For me, the writing actually helps me remember in the first place. I still take notes and end up rarely reading them. 

People don't all learn the same way. For some people, listening to someone is not enough. So it's good to try new ways and figure out what works best for you.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I type my notes instead of writing them long-hand. I bring my laptop to class. Makes the whole process much faster!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If you've got a 4.0, I think you should keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with a lot of note taking, unless you're getting behind in taking notes

1) it makes time go by wayyy faster than just sitting there

2) I don't really learn in class. Class is spent writing everything down, then learning everything at home

3) Just writing stuff down makes it easier for me to remember

taking notes?


----------



## AnonymousOutcast (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the same problem. I have a 3.75 and am struggling this semester. Congratulatios on the 4.0 

I don't have many suggestions since I have the same exact problem. I'm thinking about making my personal outline of the material very simple and then adding whatever I'm missing from the lectures that the teachers give. That way I won't spend so much time going through excess material that won't even be on the test. (I make too many notes because I think almost everything is note worthy) :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still take notes like that - I started putting things in outline form, just writing main points, avoiding sentences. 
I am out of school, but I have meetings at work. Normally, I take my notebook with me (my current one has notes over a year old at the beginning!) and try to keep the information to under one page unless there is a lecture like activity, then it can be like a page an hour or something like that.

We can always turn down the filter and only write down the things we feel are the most important.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

All that matter is if it works for you. Based on your GPA, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Everyone's learning techniques are different. I think I'm more of a visual learner so as long as the teacher goes over a powerpoint during class (and hopefully offers a copy of the powerpoints on the school's website) I do fine without taking notes. I rarely actually read the textbook. I just skim it. I've been getting anywhere from a 86-94% on my tests, so I probably could get better scores if I put a little more effort into it..but I can't be bothered to lol.

If taking and studying notes gets you a 4.0, I'd stick with it.


----------

